# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  Akcije u Osijeku

## nikica

Mene bi zanimalo, dali ima u Osijeku kakvih rasprodaja dječjih oprema
imam toliko dječjih stvari koje bi voljela za malo novaca prodat.

----------


## mamaja

u osijeku ne organiziramo rasprodaju, to je za nas još uvijek prevelik zalogaj.
ako ti je izvedivo dopremi robu za prodaju u zagreb. zasad ti nemam neki praktičniji savjet  :/

----------


## nikica

Hvala na odgovoru. Baš šteta da tako šta nema i u Osijeku. 
Sigurno nisam jedina koja bi prodala te stvarčice. Pa možda bi se moglo tako nešto u budučem organizirat. Dali ima netko interess za to. Da zajedno naprimjer u nekoj školi napravimo neku rasprodaju. Ja imam svakakvih ideja al neznam kako da krenem.

----------


## mamaja

za početak se možeš ako želiš učlaniti   :Smile:  

sigurna sam da ćemo naći način da iskoristimo tvoj entuzijazam.

----------


## nikica

Kako da se učlanim?
I šta se kao član mora radit? :?

----------


## kinder

mamajo, tek treći post 

pogledaj ovdje  http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?TekstID=1&Tekst2ID=221 i  dobro razmisli   :Smile:

----------

